
Tap Tap Revenge Approaches 1 Million Users, Music Industry Takes Notice - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/31/tap-tap-revenge-approaches-1-million-users-music-industry-takes-notice/
======
dkokelley
I count myself as one of the almost million users. This is a great app that is
actually interesting to me (compared to guitar hero, et. all).

I'm really interested in seeing what ways free iPhone app developers will
generate revenue. Tapulous certainly has a few options for this.

